# Hydraulic Press Manufacturers



## perfectmachine (Nov 19, 2010)

Precision machined with hard crome tierods, moving frame precisely aligned. Gun metal bush fitted with wipers for easy sliding.

Four Pillar type Presses are generally used for Blanking, Compacting, Embossing, Punching, Deep Drawing, Coining, Forming and general applications.


----------

